# chlorhexidine to dip umbilical cords... anyone?



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello there! 
I am allergic to iodine... so I'm looking into alternatives. 
Anyone use chlorhexidine instead of iodine to dip umbilical cords?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

nope but i have used diluted.chlorhex on a rams pizzle when he had pizzle rot so i reckon it would befine or dipping.umbilicals ...


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I think chlorhexidine would work, but if you could get away with gloves with the iodine that may be the way to go.
Then again, something is better than nothing and I know several people who don't do anything for the cord...


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks for the replies ... please keep them coming!
Because of my allergy, I am looking to avoid iodine completely. I was able to successfully avoid iodine when I had my child and when I got stiches... so surely there is an alternative out there that will work just as well... just haven't found it and gotten confirmation on it yet.
I'm gonna check with my vet and see what they think...


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

Just got off the phone with my vet and got the okay to use chlorhexidine


----------

